# Strainer on Poudre Lower Rustic



## almortal (Jun 22, 2014)

There is a new strainer on the Rustic stretch of the Poudre between the bridges at Indian Meadows where the river is north of 14. It is coming out from river left and spans at least 3/4 of the way across. It is at river level with minimal branches sticking up to make it visible and directly in the middle of the current. It was not there two weeks ago.


----------



## Rich (Sep 14, 2006)

Thanks, running this section tomorrow.


----------



## cadster (May 1, 2005)

Still there?


----------



## Rich (Sep 14, 2006)

Was still there on Saturday. But was no problem.
In the section between the bridges where the river is north of highway
there are three decent size strainers, but all provide passage.


----------

